# Авиация > Однополчане >  Выпускники Савастлейской средней школы : выпуск 1975

## Лариса Колупаева



----------


## %u041B%u0430%u0440%u0438%

Привет ! Вечер встречи состаиться в МОСКВЕ 23 делабря. Все кто помнит и рад будет встречи ждём !!!!!!!!!! Будут все москвичи и с области. С Калининграда приедет Наташа Рыхлова и я из Санкт-Петербурга ! связь через форум или по аське : 240907591

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

Здравствуйте, Лариса !
Рад увидеть Ваше коротенькое обращение к однокласникам. 
Вас и Вашего брата я помню. Вы жили на улице Инженерная.
Счастья Вам и Вашим близким !!!
Владимир Самородницкий (1950 г.р.)
Сыктывкар
25.05.07

----------

